# YOUNG ALDABRAS



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of our young aldabras, enjoy!


First two pictures are newbies, u/thirty days old.









Second two pictures are about 3"+ u/six months old.








Third picture is of some holdbacks, u/two and three years old.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, amazing pictures.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 19, 2011)

So ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## Xilonen (Jan 19, 2011)

Reaction of myself and coworker:

Picture one: Awwww! Tortoises!

Picture two: Awwww! MORE tortoises!

Picture three: Oh my god, so many tortoises!


----------



## tobibaby (Jan 19, 2011)

so many to play w/ im jealous it looks like tortie heaven


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Jan 19, 2011)

amazing!! OH i want one so bad lol


----------



## Isa (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!! I can't believe these small little cuties will become huge one day


----------



## muddoc (Jan 19, 2011)

Very amazing looking babies.


----------



## montana (Jan 19, 2011)

How do you make an adult do something it dosn`t want to do ???


----------



## coastal (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, cool!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 21, 2011)

Those little hatchlings are SOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!! They almost don't look real, they are so perfect! CUTE, CUTE, CUTE!!!


----------



## franeich (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow how much do these guys sell for.


----------



## terryo (Jan 21, 2011)

That first picture....they are so perfect that they look like statue's.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 22, 2011)

Those are just SOOOOO Awesome ! ! ! ! !
<tort envy> 


JD~


----------



## TortieGal (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome!! You are so lucky, I want one.


----------



## RianSeeking (Jan 22, 2011)

Wonderful! Very jealous! They are so very cute!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh my gosh they're so adorable! Ya know your making us all drool??


----------

